# so upset check your chis records



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

i just picked up pearl's records they say she had gastroenternist, pancreatis february 3,2012 with no blood test results weird cause they did run one they told us they were normal since pancreatis is not curable condtion i am worried insurance won't want to pay since i just got the insurance in september of this year.now the vet she just saw november 9,2012 she did not note a diagnoses i have to speak to two different vets now i had my pearl seen this vet a day before february 2,2012.So many vets in one office i know they want two years worth of records plus i hope the other office which i took for her rabies shots would be considered since that was her last visit before she got sick this month.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh crap!! I have 3 chi's. 2 of them have 'pre-existing conditions'. One is epileptic, and takes meds. Doesn't have gran mal seizures, just 'focal' ones. The other chi has tummy issues and is on Pepcid for that. Vet prescribed. Cannot get insurance even with a 'rider' covering these!


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

there is an error on her medical records lol they never told us she had pancreatis they tested her results were normal i called the insurance they told me i need to get the records Amended.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh no! Hopefully they can get in touch with the vet clinic and get things straightened out over the phone or something. Dealing with insurance companies is no fun, back when I worked for a vet I had to help file multiple claims and it always seemed the insurance companies were trying to get out of paying! Good luck.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

actually the vets here don't file the insurance themselves i had to ask for the records myself left a message to speak to both vets


----------

